# Chytrid Research



## dmb5245 (Feb 7, 2014)

In case anyone missed it, I wanted to draw attention to the recent publication in Science on chytrid, linking the origin of the fungus to Korea. You can read the full article for free on science dot sciencemag dot org and many of the major news sources have commentary on it. It's an important piece of research in the fight against chytrid and could potentially have impact on the pet trade, especially on imports out of Asia.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for the heads-up! This reminds me of a recent trip to the Asian market where they had live frogs in the meat section. I noticed fungus on the lips of several specimens that were crowded into a sterilite tub. It made me wonder where they came from (they weren't native species) and how they got there. I stripped and showered before I came anywhere near my frogroom after that encounter. Bio security being that important (I did not touch them or their tub, but: vectors).
Here's the direct link to the article:
Recent Asian origin of chytrid fungi causing global amphibian declines | Science


----------

